# COD WW2 Lokaler Multiplayer



## lui666 (5. November 2017)

Moin,
gibt es einen lokalen Multiplayer für z.B. eine LAN-Party ohne Internet-Anschluss?

Gruß

Lui666


----------



## LOX-TT (5. November 2017)

lui666 schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibt es einen lokalen Multiplayer für z.B. eine LAN-Party ohne Internet-Anschluss?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



also auf Konsole gibt es einen lokalen Modus für Split-Screen oder alleine mit/gegen KI-Bots, wie es am PC aussieht bzw. mit LAN-Modus weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2017)

Es gibt nen Modus für "private" Spiele, die dann auch nicht für den normalen Multiplayer-Modus zählen. Du kannst dabei auch die Teams mit Bots auffüllen. Aber ich denke nicht, dass das im LAN geht, sondern es werden trotzdem alle Teilnehmer online "zusammengeführt". Nen reinen LAN-Modus kenn ich bei "größeren" Games seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## lui666 (6. November 2017)

Schade, wäre mal was neues für unsere LAN gewesen.
Aber danke für die Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2017)

lui666 schrieb:


> Schade, wäre mal was neues für unsere LAN gewesen.
> Aber danke für die Antworten


  Was wäre denn der Vorteil bei "echtem" LAN? Geht es um den Ping?


----------



## lui666 (6. November 2017)

Naja, 
wir haben einmal im Jahr ne richtige "oldschool" LAN, sprich 20 Mann, verrauchter Raum, 3 Tage Fast- & Junkfood und leider kein Internet.
Nach all den Jahren ist es mit COD UO und MW1 doch etwas langweilig geworden.
Ich hatte bei Steam nur den Tag "Mehrspielermodus lokal" gesehen und hatte nen Funken Hoffnung.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2017)

lui666 schrieb:


> Naja,
> wir haben einmal im Jahr ne richtige "oldschool" LAN, sprich 20 Mann, verrauchter Raum, 3 Tage Fast- & Junkfood und leider kein Internet.


 waaas, das gibt es noch? ^^  Also "kein Internet" ? ^^  



> Nach all den Jahren ist es mit COD UO und MW1 doch etwas langweilig geworden.
> Ich hatte bei Steam nur den Tag "Mehrspielermodus lokal" gesehen und hatte nen Funken Hoffnung.


 also, zu 100% sicher bin ich nicht, da ich die Xbox-Version habe. Aber normalerweise funktioniert das "technisch" auch am PC schon seit Jahren eben über ne Onlineverbindung. 

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, ein LAN-Kabel vom nächsten Router in den Raum zu verlegen, dann nen Switch dran? LAN-Kabel "dürfen" ja locker 50m Länge erreichen, und falls es Zb ein Keller in einem Haus ist, wo ihr spielt, könnte man das Kabel auch außen am Haus "runterhängen" lassen und durchs Kellerfenster rein oder so.


----------



## lui666 (6. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> waaas, das gibt es noch? ^^  Also "kein Internet" ? ^^



 jop



Herbboy schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, ein LAN-Kabel vom nächsten Router in den Raum zu verlegen, dann nen Switch dran? LAN-Kabel "dürfen" ja locker 50m Länge erreichen, und falls es Zb ein Keller in einem Haus ist, wo ihr spielt, könnte man das Kabel auch außen am Haus "runterhängen" lassen und durchs Kellerfenster rein oder so.



Leider keine Möglichkeit. Was gerade noch so funktionieren würde, wäre per UMTS-Stick Steam sich online anmelden zu lassen. Dann müsste der gesamte Game-Traffic aber trotzdem über das LAN laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2017)

lui666 schrieb:


> Leider keine Möglichkeit. Was gerade noch so funktionieren würde, wäre per UMTS-Stick Steam sich online anmelden zu lassen. Dann müsste der gesamte Game-Traffic aber trotzdem über das LAN laufen.


  Und anderer Standort? Ich mein: wenn ihr das seit vielen vielen Jahren macht, dann seid ihr ja vermutlich keine "Kiddies" mehr - vlt. lohnt es sich dann, einen Raum mit Internetzugang zu mieten für den "Event" ?


----------



## lui666 (6. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und anderer Standort? Ich mein: wenn ihr das seit vielen vielen Jahren macht, dann seid ihr ja vermutlich keine "Kiddies" mehr - vlt. lohnt es sich dann, einen Raum mit Internetzugang zu mieten für den "Event" ?



Alle Ü-30    Problem ist das platte Land (Dofgemeischaftshaus in nem 350 Einwohner Nest)


----------



## heinzbegga (13. November 2017)

*das ist eine super Sache*



lui666 schrieb:


> Naja,
> wir haben einmal im Jahr ne richtige "oldschool" LAN, sprich 20 Mann, verrauchter Raum, 3 Tage Fast- & Junkfood und leider kein Internet.
> Nach all den Jahren ist es mit COD UO und MW1 doch etwas langweilig geworden.
> Ich hatte bei Steam nur den Tag "Mehrspielermodus lokal" gesehen und hatte nen Funken Hoffnung.




 das war doch einfach genial, das ganze Wochenende auf der Lan Party gezockt mit deinen realen Freunden (Auge in Auge), ohne cheater  und wenn einer dabei war biste aufgestanden, rüber gegangen und hast es bei nem Stück Pizza, Bier o.ä geklärt - Sonntag alles wieder eingepackt und glücklich nach Hause gefahren.
 Man hat mal wieder seine Freunde live gesehen  und nicht nur über headset gehört---hat was.

Ich würde auch für ein LAN Party DLC etxra Geld ausgeben, wenn man wieder offlline mit 20-25 Leuten alle Karten in einer Garage,Halle oder Keller - nur mit genug Strom und ohne Internet spielen kann, und da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige.
Hatte bei Battlefield 1 die Hoffnung aber war ja auch nix 
also liebe Hersteller macht euch mal nen Kopf, da könnte man nochmal extra Geld verdienen und so schwer ist das auch nicht, denke ich mal


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2017)

heinzbegga schrieb:


> also liebe Hersteller macht euch mal nen Kopf, da könnte man nochmal extra Geld verdienen und so schwer ist das auch nicht, denke ich mal


 Das wird mit hoher Sicherheit leider nix, da GERADE die "Großen" Publisher dann Sorge haben, dass 20 Leute mit nur einer Lizenz spielen, da man ja mangels Internet die Lizenz nicht verifizieren kann. 

Die einzige Lösung wäre, wenn man da etwas einbauen würde, was den PC "erkennt", und sobald mehr als 3 PCs "offline gegangen" sind mit dem aktiven Lizenzkonto, muss man einen der 3 PCs wieder online bringen und sich abmelden, bevor man sich mit einem weiteren PC erneut anmelden kann.


----------



## heinzbegga (13. November 2017)

das kann man bestimmt alles regeln


----------



## lui666 (13. November 2017)

Ausreichend wäre ja wenn nur Steam zur Authentifizierung  online sein müsste, der Game-trafic aber übers LAN laufen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2017)

lui666 schrieb:


> Ausreichend wäre ja wenn nur Steam zur Authentifizierung  online sein müsste, der Game-trafic aber übers LAN laufen würde.


 Das ist aber ja nicht das, zumindest nicht der Hauptgrund, aus dem "die LAN-Fans" nen LAN-Modus wollen. Die wollen ja nicht auf einen Ort angewiesen sein, an dem man Internet hat. Dass man dann vlt auch nen besseren Ping hat kommt lediglich noch zusätzlich dazu


----------



## lui666 (13. November 2017)

Wäre immerhin ein Kompromiss, heutzutage hat fast jeder ne Handyflat. Edge sollte doch reichen damit Steam sich anmelden kann.
Aber natürlich wäre nen reiner LAN-Modus ala CoD 1 schön.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2017)

lui666 schrieb:


> Wäre immerhin ein Kompromiss, heutzutage hat fast jeder ne Handyflat. Edge sollte doch reichen damit Steam sich anmelden kann.


 Du willst doch am PC und nicht am Handy spielen ^^  Oder soll man das Handy als "modem" verwenden? Das geht ja nicht unbedingt immer so leicht. Ich wüsste bei meinem Handy zB nicht, wie das geht.


----------



## lui666 (13. November 2017)

Ja, als Modem. einfach nen Hotspot mit dem Handy erstellen und per W-LAN verbinden....


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2017)

lui666 schrieb:


> Ja, als Modem. einfach nen Hotspot mit dem Handy erstellen und per W-LAN verbinden....


 Also, in nem PC hast du aber idR kein WLAN. ^^    oder meinst du jetzt wiederum extra nen WLAN-Router mitnehmen zu dem Ort, an dem es kein Internet gibt, und die PCs per Kabel den Router?

So oder so: selbst wenn es eine Lösung geben würde, zB dass man per Steam online ist und dann für zB 12h offline gehen "darf", so dass man einen LAN-Modus ohne Internet nutzen könnte: die Publisher sehen vermutlich keinen Grund, für den verschwindend kleinen Anteil an Leuten, die "LAN"-Fans sind UND keinen Ort mit Internetanschluss haben, extra einen LAN-Modus ins Spiel einzubauen.   auch wenn es für diese Gamer schade ist.


----------

